# Pavoni warm up times and shot size questions



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

I read on here that the Europiccola heats up faster than the Pro given the smaller tank and identical heater, but what sort of difference are we talking about? Could someone let me know what sort of time it takes for each of them to heat up as that seems to be a deciding factor for many and I'm not sure if it'll be something for me to worry about.

Also, when someone says that the Europiccola will give, for example, three pulls before needing refilling, is that single or double shots, or are the shots the same size, ie same amount of water pulled through each time but the amount of ground coffee going into the portafilter is doubled for a double shot. As you can tell, I'm a novice at espresso here.

Thanks.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

My Pro's with a full tank to top of the sight glass (best practise) at about 15C ambient, take about 10 minutes including the false temp/pressure bleed, to be ready for work.

With my Pro, I take one double shot volume to heat the head and then 3 double shots over the following hour or so. After each shot the head is brushed clean and then a cleaning pull of about a double shot volume. I also use the steam wand for cup warming but not milk heating. I only need to heat the head for that first shot. The machine is turned off in between shots and even after 40 minutes it is ready to go with an up to temperature head in ---say---5 minutes or less. That will have used approx 1/3+ of the total volume. They hold the heat well as your skin will find out, so take care!

I have only ever used the double shot basket to give approx 40gm of espresso with 10 seconds pre-infusion and aim for 30 seconds extraction from a nominal 16gm---more or less depending on coffee and grind.

This may help you at this stage.

http://pdfstream.manualsonline.com/9/90041fc5-d8f5-47f6-a3b2-fe663ed53505.pdf

I hope this helps.


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

That's great, thanks, a 10 min warmup isn't a problem for me. Now I'm pondering a pro rather than a Europiccola, any reasons not to get the pro than the Euro?
Then, of course, it's which version of the Pro


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

SafetyThird said:


> That's great, thanks, a 10 min warmup isn't a problem for me. Now I'm pondering a pro rather than a Europiccola, any reasons not to get the pro than the Euro?
> Then, of course, it's which version of the Pro


 I had both side by side and did a write up a while ago. Let me find that for you.

Edit: Here it is:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/34775-la-pavoni-europiccola-vs-professional/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=681912&embedComment=681912&embedDo=findComment#comment-681912


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

SafetyThird said:


> That's great, thanks, a 10 min warmup isn't a problem for me. Now I'm pondering a pro rather than a Europiccola, any reasons not to get the pro than the Euro?
> Then, of course, it's which version of the Pro


 I have never used the Euro, but feedback on this and other forums indicates the Pro has better capacity and better steaming. Google is your pal.

I prefer the Pro models with the bayonet fitting steam wand rather than the olive and nut version. The former allows for better cleaning and vertical adjustment.

The steam wand does benefit from replacing the factory fitted 3 hole tip with a single hole tip. A couple of the forum members turn these out at a reasonable price.


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Edit: Here it is:


 Brilliant, thanks very much


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Plus point of the europiccola is it's cheaper and quicker, negatives are you are filling it up after 3, 4 at a push drinks. As the only person who regularly drinks coffee in my house it's enough for me and guests and I genuinely think it's the best value machine you can buy despite clearly being a fairly simple thing. Steam power perfectly good on the europiccola. I now have a couple of spare one hole tips after picking up my new machine as there were a few in the box so if anyone wants one give me a shout(they are nowhere near as nice as @Niknak ; though and harder to clean).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJP80 (Feb 29, 2020)

I'm a new owner of a europiccolo and I did worry that I'd regret not getting the Pro, due to capacity, but it's not been a problem in use. Pulling 30g shots from 13/14 g doses I don't think I've ever dropped below halfway on the water level site glass, even after 3 consecutive shots.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Also have a Europiccola, only use it for me and my wife really. With one warm up shot I can get about 5 double shots out of it if I just wipe off the shower screen between uses.

I do warm cups with the kettle and only steam enough milk for maybe one cappuccino. If you only drink coffee with milk then maybe it justifies the professional because of the bigger capacity.


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

Looks like I'm going Pro


----------



## Lapavoni (Sep 8, 2020)

I've got the pro and double basket and always struggle with basket sizes - how

mich do you you guys put in your basket gram wise? 
I always put 14-14.5g but always seems really full?


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

Lapavoni said:


> I've got the pro and double basket and always struggle with basket sizes - how
> 
> mich do you you guys put in your basket gram wise?
> I always put 14-14.5g but always seems really full?


 Is that a pre-millennium? I've a Pro & a Europiccola, both this century, & have been putting 17g in lately. I think it also depends on your grind, & the beans...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Totally agree. I've been putting 16g - 16.5g. Output varies. But with a well maintained, and well started-up group (and by that I mean removing trapped air from piston with dry pumps and obviously hot!) and a 10 second pre-infusion, I could get outputs of 36g if not more. this is for a 2012 machine. (Well, it was, now it belong to @AJP80).


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Totally agree. I've been putting 16g - 16.5g. Output varies. But with a well maintained, and well started-up group (and by that I mean removing trapped air from piston with dry pumps and obviously hot!) and a 10 second pre-infusion, I could get outputs of 36g if not more. this is for a 2012 machine. (Well, it was, now it belong to @AJP80).


 I can only get 36g output with a double pull, perhaps I need to adjust the top nuts?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

bluebeardmcf said:


> I can only get 36g output with a double pull, perhaps I need to adjust the top nuts?


 With a millennium? Yeah, make sure the seals are good, lubricated, and that the piston throw is right. To adjust the piston:

- unscrew the retaining nut at the top;
- adjust (anti-clockwise) the other nut so that the piston touches the shower screen;
- turn that nut clockwise 1/4 or 1/2 turn; (so the piston does not touch the screen anymore).
- fit the retaining nut at the top again.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

On the pre-mill the maximum I can get out with 20 sec pre-infusion and single pull is about 16-17g in and 40g out.

Piston throw has a lot to do with it. When I got mine it was finishing 5mm from the shower screen.


----------

